# He is coming to visit children, how should I act? pls help



## Iamchanging

I have another thread but I dont know how link them,.. anyway.. H is coming to visit children on the weekend, I'm not sure if I should be nice and warm show unconditional love etc, Okay i have asked my friends about this and some say, the children are watching my actions, what would you want them to see, others say dont be available. I'm thinking be polite do the 180 thingy. My situation is a little complex although I cheated, our marriage was already in trouble. He really does not want to have anything to do with me and is actually very cold towards me (i cant blame him) but we had R and he took off again (has depression) I dont want to go over the whole thing again.Please help me I know none of you have all the facts etc so I wont expect too much
thanks...


----------



## anx

I would suggest polite and 180. If he is more open and friendly then be more loving. How you act this meeting won't make or break anything. It's going to be hard and awkward. I think you will probably have your hands full just keeping it all together. Have your emotions under control and go with the flow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OliveAdventure

I think because you had the A, you should be polite. 

In the end, it only matters how the kids see you..


----------



## that_girl

Polite and 180 all the way.


----------

